# Wasserverlust trotz dichtigkeit



## freakywilli3 (6. April 2010)

Hi hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe bei meiner Wasserkühlung Wasserverlust und zwar habe ich diese vor 2 Wochen nachgefüllt nun ist mitlerweile wieder ein gutes 1/4 des AGB´s lehr. Entlüftet ist alles einwandfrei und die Anschlüsse sind alle dicht sprich ich bemerke niergends ein Leck oder dergleichen. Wie kann der Wasserverlust pasieren da das System selten unter Volllast läuft und eigentlich nur mein Phenom 9950 gekühlt wird.

Mein Waküsüstem:

Laing DDC 1T Pro mit XSPC aufsatz
EK Supreme Plexi Kühler
EK AGP 150
MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator
Kühlflüssigkeit ist ein Fertiggemisch von Aquatuning  und zwar das AT-Protect-UV blue

Wie voll sollte man eigentlich einen AGB füllen? Ich mache ihn eigentlich immer bis obenhin voll. 

Noch was den MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator wie ist dies sinvoll  den zu montieren im Moment steht dieser wagrecht neben meinen PC kühlt  dieser besser wenn er liegend wäre oder ist die lage des Radiators egal?


Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Paar Tips geben bzw. helfen mein Problem zu lössen.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2010)

Was für Schläuche setzt du ein?


----------



## freakywilli3 (7. April 2010)

och sorry 8/10ner marke müst ich schauen ist aber bei aquatuning gekauft


----------



## TheReal1604 (7. April 2010)

freakywilli3 schrieb:


> ....Entlüftet ist alles einwandfrei und die Anschlüsse sind alle dicht sprich ich bemerke niergends ein Leck oder dergleichen...


 

Bist du dir da 100% sicher, das alles korrekt entlüftet ist? Wenn du nirgendswo ein Leck findest, wo soll dann sonst das Wasser hin sein? 

Vielleicht hatte sich wirklich nur eine große Luftblase aus dem Radiator gelöst, probier den doch einfach ein paar mal zu drehen!

Etwas anderes würde mir so auf Anhieb auch nicht einfallen..

Lg,

Real


----------



## emazemc (7. April 2010)

wie lange hast du deine wasserkühlung denn schon im betrieb?
also bei mir war auch nen wasserschwund innerhalb der ersten 6-8 wochen zu vermerken, zwar nicht so extrem wie bei dir aber immerhin.

denek das im radi irgendwo noch ne luftblase war die sich gelöst hat? hattest du vorher mal den gesammten tower mal gedreht und gewendet und so?

wenn nicht dann würde ich sagen is das die lösung. einfach nachfüllen und gut ist


----------



## Ghostdok3 (7. April 2010)

ich stimme emazemc zu wohl ich selber Neuling bin in so was aber hatte in den
ersten 6-8 Wochen immer irgendwie Schwund immer unterschiedlich große


----------



## Klartext (7. April 2010)

Ich hatte es in den ersten 4 Wochen auch...aber bei mir war der AGB stopfen nicht 100% dicht, hatte ihn nicht richtig festgedreht, bin froh, dass nichts passiert ist.

Nur mach bitte nicht den Fehler, das dein agb nicht wirklich voll ist, also das noch luft drinne ist und stell dein Gehäuse dann auf den Kopf, dann haste die Luft nämlich ganz wo anders...Bei mir war sie dann im Radi und mein AGB plötzlich voll . Bei mir hat eigentlich immer geholfen, das ganze Gehäuse zu schütteln, also einfach hin und her zu schwenken...


----------



## Domowoi (7. April 2010)

Ich hab meine WaKü zwar noch nicht aber ich hab irgenwo gelesen das es helfen kann nicht ur zu schütteln sondern die Pumpe häufiger an und aus zu machen, weil in dem Anlaufmoment werden Luftblasen auch weitergedrückt.
Aber bitte jetzt nicht die Pumpe malträtiren.


----------



## emazemc (7. April 2010)

jo.. also beim schütteln sollte man schon aufpassen, dass die luft im agb bleibt. is aber je nach agb normal nich das problem wenn man es nich übertreibt.


wenn du ne aquastream hast, dann hat die auch ne entlüftungsautomatik mit dabei. da verändert sie immer ihre leistung, sodass die lufblasen gelöst werden und sich im agb sammeln können


----------



## freakywilli3 (7. April 2010)

Bin mir 100% sicher das alles dicht ist und auch ohne luftblasen hab mein radie oft genug gedreht geschüttelt und wer weis was hab meine Wakü nun schon seit über nen halben jahr und dies ist auch nicht meine erste Wakü nur habe ich sowas noch nie gehabt das ich so viel wasserverlust hatte ohne irgendwelche leckagen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Domowoi (7. April 2010)

Hast Du denn anderen Schlauch verwendet?


----------



## netheral (7. April 2010)

Klingt schon ein wenig seltsam. Aber das Wasser muss ja irgendwo im Kreislauf sein, wenn es nicht ausgelaufen ist. So schnell diffundiert die Flüssigkeit auch wieder nicht aus dem System.

Soweit ich weiss basieren die meisten Schläuche auf ähnlichen Materialien. Dass ein WaKü-Schlauch verkauft wird, der so krasse Diffusion zulässt, glaube ich fast nicht.


----------



## freakywilli3 (7. April 2010)

Wie gesagt es wurde nichts umbegaut immer noch das selbe nur habe ich inerhalb 2 wochen extrem wasser verlohren ohne etwas verändert zu haben und es giebt auch keine lekage. Gleub ich werde den Kreislauf mal auseinandernehmen und neu machen evtl finde ich ja den fehler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2010)

Überprüfe die Dichtigkeit mal mit Zellstoff an Anschlüssen,...
Eine kleine Undichtigkeit führt nicht unbedingt zu sichtbarem Wasseraustritt, weil das Wasser schnell genug verdunstet - aber auf diesem Wege zu deutlichen Wasserverlusten.


----------



## freakywilli3 (8. April 2010)

Hab ich gemacht da habe ich an keinem anschluss bzw kühler abdrücke oder rückstände gefunden ich versteh das nicht wohin ist das wasser wenn es niergends aus kann


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. April 2010)

Da du die Wasserkühlung schon länger betreibst fällt die Luftblase im Radi weg.
Ruyven hat die einzig mögliche ursache aufgezeigt, schau auch an anschlüsse die versteckt liegen, z.b. im laufwerksschacht beim radi, so geringe mengen dass du sie nicht siehst, aber sie langsam herausrinnen bei dem druck den die pumpe aufbaut und dann da wärmer als raumtemperatur gleich verdunsten.


----------



## stromer007 (9. April 2010)

Da du ja UV-aktive Kühlflüssigkeit verwendest, könntest du mit einer UV-Kalt-Kathode oder einer UV-LED mal auf die Suche gehen, ob sich an irgendeinem Anschluss außen noch Rückstände von Kühlflüssigkeit befinden.
In meinem System hat sich auch so ca. 1/4 des Füllstandes im AGB verflüchtigt, aber mein Kreislauf ist sehr gross und bei mir passierte es in einem Zeitraum von ca. 6 Monaten.


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. April 2010)

Da könnte was dran sein weil die Flüssigkeit verdunstet zwar aber die UV Partikel bleiben zurück.


----------



## Shoocky (9. April 2010)

Ich habe selber eine wasserkühlung, nach dem ersten anschließen habe ich mal ein schlauchende zugehalten (mit feuchtem finger) und in das andere ende gepustet und zack irgendwo ließ es luft trotz markenschläuche, ek whaterbloksprodukte, die teuren anschlüsse mit doppel O ring! es liegt an den teilen selbst das wasser drückt sich unter dem anschluss raus und verdunstet da nach dem ersten abschrauben aller anschlüsse habe ich da rote ablagerungen gesehen.

seitdem nehme ich nurnoch Loctite Dichtfaden das dreht man einfach ums gewinde ist wie eine dünne schicht gummi fürs gewinde seitdem ist alles bombemdicht und ich habe 0 verluste


----------



## Marquis (9. April 2010)

> ...es liegt an den teilen selbst das wasser drückt sich unter dem anschluss raus und verdunstet da...



Wie meinen? Würde wohl eher an den O-Ringen liegen oder an nicht richtig reingeschraubten Anschlüssen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das alle deine Gewinde schief sind geht gegen Null.


----------



## Shoocky (9. April 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Würde wohl eher an den O-Ringen liegen oder an nicht richtig reingeschraubten Anschlüssen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das alle deine Gewinde schief sind geht gegen Null.



genau mein reden, es liegt an den o-ringen, wenn du 14 anschlüsse verbaut hast ist davon mindestens 1ner undicht desswegen zur sicherheit gummiband/gummifaden um jedes gewinde ist besser als jeder o-ring


----------



## sentinel1 (9. April 2010)

.. oder man hat eine Haaresbreite Abstand vom O-rind zum Boden, weil man das Gewinde bis zum anschlag reingedreht hat.

Teflonband hilft hier ungemein und sollte eigentlich auch schon präventiv eingesetzt werden, bei Hauswasseranschlüssen wird auch immer angezaktes Gewinde + Hanf + Salbe verwendet.


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. April 2010)

Was ihr alle habt, benutze meine Anschlüsse ganz normal ohne extra Zeug und habe keien Probleme.

Aber nun lasst das


----------



## sentinel1 (10. April 2010)

Also wenn hier etwas OT ist, dann Post #23.


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2010)

Falls der Deckel vom AB offen ist und deine temps zu hoch sind, wird das Wasser mit großer warscheinlichkeit verdunstet sein. Oder du hast noch Luftblasen im System, die du nicht siehst. Andere möglichkeit gibt es nicht.

Die 2. Variante kann es nicht sein, weil Blasen keine 2 wochen brauche. Wird warscheinlich das mit der Verdunstung sein. Oder du hast wirklich ein leck, das du übersehen hast.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. April 2010)

Sind es normale PVC-Schläuche oder vllt. welche aus Silikon? Bei Letzteren wäre starke Diffusion normal.


----------



## freakywilli3 (11. April 2010)

Fehler gefunden mei AGB is der deckel leicht undichtig geworden hab nun neuen O-Ring rein und is dicht danke für die Hilfe


----------



## djnoob (11. April 2010)

und deswegen soviel wasserverlust? wie sind denn deine temps so unter last bzw wassertemp unter last?


----------



## freakywilli3 (11. April 2010)

temps hab ich so um die 40 an cpu sonst hängt nichts dran und das unter vollast hab meine lüfter so laufen das sie quasi gerade noch so anlaufen denk wasertem das es so um die 35 grad sind wen überhaupt


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

Eigentlich schwer vorstellbar, dass 10K Unterschied zur Luft so viel verdunsten lässt!


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. April 2010)

Ich hab am AGB-Deckel gar keinen O-Ring ich glaube kaum dass das die Ursache war. Eher dass dein System jetzt komplett Entlüftet ist und du denkst es liegt daran


----------

